# 3 year old - increasing growling



## kevin minter (May 18, 2010)

I have a 3 year old wire haired and over the last few months she has increasingly been growling. This includes at other dogs when out walking and some people. However, this is with my wife and father/mother in law but not when I walk her.

She also now growls at the last person to leave the house. 

Genrally she is a very loving dog (as you would expect!) and will let anyone do anything to her. When strangers come to the door she barks very aggressively but as soon as we ask them in she is all over them and as loving as she good be.

One other thing - and this maybe a bit bizarre - but if you look at the people she seems to have a problem with they all seem to be older i.e. over 60. I assume that this is coincidence but am beginning to wonder.

Any help would be appreciated because we are currently looking at the muzzle route when she is out but i really don't want to do that.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Kevin
It could be age, hormones, who knows. 
Any time my dogs behavior changes for no apparent reasons, it's off to the vet for a work up. Blood, lyme, physical, etc. Rule out the physical and then make changes from that info.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Assuming vet check is normal, I think it would be worth hiring a trainer to work with you, much better than having to muzzle long-term. Your vet could probably make a referral.


----------

